# Mrs. E. Kidder Dysentery  Cordial Boston Bottle (Broken)



## pembrokejohn (Nov 30, 2021)

Found this bottle about 40 years ago but just went thru my old collectibles and decided to research it.
Unfortunately it was broken when dug.... sure wish it wasn't. From my limited research it looks like it is quite rare in this color. Found in eastern Massachusetts.
Any comments or info. appreciated.
- Thanks


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi, did you post a photo?


----------



## pembrokejohn (Nov 30, 2021)

thought I did .... will try again.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 1, 2021)

Heartbreaking!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 1, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Heartbreaking!





pembrokejohn said:


> thought I did .... will try again.View attachment 232436View attachment 232438View attachment 232437View attachment 232436


That sucks! Beautiful colors


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 2, 2021)

New England glasshouse probably.   Don't know if they blew these at Stoddard but that looks like a Stoddard type pontil.    1850s.   Definitely pre civil war.

Jim G


----------

